# Sunrise



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm new to the site and wanted to start off with a shot I took down at Indian Point Pier last November. Every time I'm in Corpus visiting my Grandson, I try and get out for a few pictures in the morning.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow what a pic !!!!! Welcome to the site !


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Deano5x, 
Here is another taken that same morning.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like both but especially the second. Nice work and welcome to the photo forum.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome! Nice!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Like the second one.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks All.
I have a lot more on my web site: http://www.RandyRusch.com


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Sunrise this morning from the Causeway.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

One more from this morning.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Waiting for the sun to come up.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like too many clouds for a good sunrise.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

This is about all we got this morning.


----------

